# Soliton and other american electronics



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

It's easy, all you have to do is to write to American Embassy in your country and ask if there is any spyware installed in your American made equipment (with model and serial number ) and they are required by law to answer you back in 30 days.
Problem solved.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

wow. i hope your not serious about evnetics and other small businesses.


----------



## z_power (Dec 17, 2011)

Personally I believe the words of Qer and Tesseract more than written documents from any country institutions.


----------



## Siwastaja (Aug 1, 2012)

This is ridiculous. Spying on others is a feature of a human being, not tied to any nationality. The USA only has good resources on it, but it does happen anywhere else, too. Yes, also in Europe.

Just open the product you suspect and reverse-engineer it a bit.

Of course you can never know what they have integrated into chips! Even the products outside of the big bad America uses American chips. And many of the components are made in _China!_ You know, China's being the new America, you can never know what _they_ want to know about you.

What if there is a feature in any standard chip that "calls home" at a random time once a year and otherwise is in hibernated state, drawing no power? You can never find that, unless you grind off the surface of the chip and use an electron microscope to do full reverse-engineering for every chip. Good luck!

Or, what if a standard SMD resistor has a spying feature in it? You know, technically it's possible.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

steelneck said:


> This is going to be tough on all you americans, i do not have anything against you as a people and i know that the overwhelming majority of people around the globe are normal honest decent people just going on with their lives, but..
> 
> With the "full spectrum dominance" of the american evil empire going on, is there any guarantees that there are no spying functions. like GPS or other communicating capabilities in american electronics suitable for for the DIY EV-builder? (exept for the OpenRevolt open source controller and other very simple things that logically cannot have such capabilities) If so, how do we know it, is there any sure way to check it?


You do know they can watch you through your TV don't you! Jeeze, get a life.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Hahaha! You do realize all the components in 'American' electronics are Chinese, right?

The NSA doesn't need a tap in your device because they have taps in everything any interesting device could connect to.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

steelneck said:


> With the "full spectrum dominance" of the american evil empire going on, is there any guarantees that there are no spying functions. like GPS or other communicating capabilities in american electronics suitable for for the DIY EV-builder?


To be able to track someone's position you need a GPS. A GPS receives very faint signals from satellites in space, ie you need good reception with a minimum of noise. Then you have to broadcast the position which is usually done with a GSM modem or similar that also need good reception and is also sensitive (although not as much as GPS) to noise.

To not raise any suspicion you would then have to put these devices inside the controller, the DC/DC etc so they can't be detected. These are often contained in metal casings to limit the EMC which, unfortunately for NSA, makes it hard to both receive GPS signals and communicate over GSM.

To make things worse, when a unit is active, or even just connected to the same power cables as another (active) unit, the amount of switching noise will likely make life hard for any sensitive equipment to operate within the same Faraday cage.

The best way to determine yourself if a unit contain a full tracking setup will probably be to disassemble it. This might be a bit of a challenge though since for example controllers often aren't built to be disassembled and re-assembled (since they tend to be either working or very, very broken) so odds are that you might have to buy two; one to disassemble and investigate and one to use once you're convinced there's no NSA-parts inside.

Sooooo, do we install a complete tracking unit within every Soliton controller that is shipped or not? Well, considering that it's no serviceable parts inside and the controller isn't meant to be opened I guess you will just have to trust me when I say ye... No! I mean no, we don't!


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

I hope the evnetics guys didn't notice my driving speed this morning.  In case the GPS signal didn't reach you, I'm at work, earlier than normal 

In all fairness, the new cars might have "black boxes" or "call home features" but I wouldn't suspect the diy ev products to have these integrated in this day of age.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

steelneck said:


> This is going to be tough on all you americans, i do not have anything against you as a people and i know that the overwhelming majority of people around the globe are normal honest decent people just going on with their lives, but..
> 
> With the "full spectrum dominance" of the american evil empire going on, is there any guarantees that there are no spying functions. like GPS or other communicating capabilities in american electronics suitable for for the DIY EV-builder? (exept for the OpenRevolt open source controller and other very simple things that logically cannot have such capabilities) If so, how do we know it, is there any sure way to check it?


I try my best to read anything here neutrally and not let it upset me but I take umbrage to your comments about the U.S. I don’t know what great country you live in but if you look real hard I think you will find that any government will spy on you if they deem it in their best interests. If anyone wants to spy on me while I take a siht then just tell me where the camera is and I will make sure the lens is cleaned regularly. On a side note if you ever again feel so inclined to write any more of this kind of tripe post it in Chit Chat.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

dragonsgate said:


> I try my best to read anything here neutrally and not let it upset me but I take umbrage to your comments about the U.S. I don’t know what great country you live in but if you look real hard I think you will find that any government will spy on you if they deem it in their best interests. If anyone wants to spy on me while I take a siht then just tell me where the camera is and I will make sure the lens is cleaned regularly. On a side note if you ever again feel so inclined to write any more of this kind of tripe post it in Chit Chat.


Hi Dragonsgate

It is America that has said that it may be restricted by the constitution on spying on Americans but that there are no restrictions on spying on other people.
Other nations may do the same - but not as blatantly

This may cause the Europeans and others to set up their own systems separate from the American ones - which will effectively cost America it's dominance and will probably cost all of us more money


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Duncan said:


> Hi Dragonsgate
> 
> It is America that has said that it may be restricted by the constitution on spying on Americans but that there are no restrictions on spying on other people.
> Other nations may do the same - but not as blatantly
> ...


I am not so blind as to think America can do no wrong but it is my country right or wrong. I bitch about the way things are done all the time but I went to war for this chunk of land so I figure I have a right. It is kind of like I can pick on my brother but someone else touches him and I will kick their ass. I know a lot of really nice people from other parts of the world. So my question is if the U.S of A. is so friked up what are all these foreigners doing here and why are there more coming every day? If this conversation goes any farther I will go head to head in chat. This spot is for controllers.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

dragonsgate said:


> I went to war for this chunk of land so I figure I have a right.


Hi Dragonsgate
You must be a lot older than I am 
WW2 was the last war _for this chunk of land

_Or possibly the war of 1812 which was the last time the USA was invaded
_
_


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

steelneck said:


> ...With the "full spectrum dominance" of the american evil empire going on, is there any guarantees that there are no spying functions. like GPS or other communicating capabilities in american electronics suitable for for the DIY EV-builder?... If so, how do we know it, is there any sure way to check it?


Your are confusing the capabilities (and definitely questionable ethics) of the NSA, etc., with a rinky-dink little company, Evnetics.

Are there any "guarantees" that there are no spying functions inside our controllers? Sure, I'll guarantee that. Just like I'll also guarantee that there aren't any hamsters inside out controllers, running in a wheel to make the electrons go zoom-zoom. Or that there isn't any McDonald's Secret Sauce or KFC's "11 herbs and spices" inside, either.

But I rather suspect that my saying so means nothing to the usual paranoid nutcase, so I'll simply tell you what are primed to believe anyway: the only way to be _absolutely sure_ our controllers can't track you is to not install one in your car.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> Your are confusing the capabilities (and definitely questionable ethics) of the NSA, etc., with a rinky-dink little company, Evnetics.
> 
> Are there any "guarantees" that there are no spying functions inside our controllers? Sure, I'll guarantee that. Just like I'll also guarantee that there aren't any hamsters inside out controllers, running in a wheel to make the electrons go zoom-zoom. Or that there isn't any McDonald's Secret Sauce or KFC's "11 herbs and spices" inside, either.
> 
> But I rather suspect that my saying so means nothing to the usual paranoid nutcase, so I'll simply tell you what are primed to believe anyway: the only way to be _absolutely sure_ our controllers can't track you is to not install one in your car.


So are you saying that you don't have one of those secret orders requiring you to fit mind control electronics in all of your controllers?
Or are you not allowed to tell us? 

That Soliton1 I borrowed was great - 
now I need the mind control to persuade my wife to let me buy one


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Duncan said:


> This may cause the Europeans and others to set up their own systems separate from the American ones - which will effectively cost America it's dominance and will probably cost all of us more money


We've had long established policies of spying on the Brits while they spied on us and sharing the data. That way we could say we didn't spy on our own. The NSA, CIA, FBI, and DHS have gotten tired of using a middleman or following their charters, and now just spy on every man, woman, and child in the world that the sun or a bit touches.


----------

